# iframe absolut zentrieren.



## Tazelimon (20. April 2004)

wie kann ich eine iframe absolut zentrieren? Ich meine sie soll genau in der mitte vom browser sein. Egal ob man eine Auflösung von 800x600 oder 1024x768 hat. danke schonmal.


----------



## Tazelimon (20. April 2004)

Nichts los hier


----------



## Quaese (20. April 2004)

Hi,

also dafür, dass Du Hilfe erwartest, bist Du recht ungeduldig.

Sieh mal, ob der folgende iFrame Deinen Vorstellungen entspricht:

```
<iframe style="position: absolute; top: 50%; margin-top: -100px; left: 50%; margin-left: -200px;" height="200" width="400"></iframe>
```
Zu beachten ist, dass der Wert hinter *margin-top* der negativen Hälfte des Wertes bei
*Height* entspricht. Ebenso muss es bei *margin-left* die negative Hälfte von 
*Width* sein.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Tazelimon (20. April 2004)

Nehmt euch alle ein Beispiel an Quaese. Irgendwas stimmt nicht mit meinem Gehirn. Ich muss Bücher lesen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. April 2004)

Aber bitte das in die Tat umsetzen, was Quaese gesagt hat. Von wegen Geduld. Wir sind hier nicht hauptberuflich angestellt um nach 10 Minuten jede Frage zu beantworten. Das kann schonmal Stunden bis Tage dauern.


----------



## Tazelimon (21. April 2004)

seid ihr hier wirklich angestellt? Also Hauptberuflich mein ich.


----------



## Fabian H (21. April 2004)

Hallo TaZeLiMoN0riz0r:
Nein, es ist hier niemand hauptberuflich angestellt.
Und wenn du deine Augen aufgemacht hättest, hättest du jetzt nicht nachfragen müssen, weil es schon in Sebastians Post drinsteht.

Also bitte streng dich wenigstens auf Tutorials.de an und bring ein bisschen Niveau in deine Beiträge. Danke.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. April 2004)

> Wir sind hier *nicht* hauptberuflich angestellt [...]



Sorry, aber wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...


----------

